# Grandpa's words



## crazytiki (Jan 25, 2011)

My Grandfather Worked for 40 years in a wood working shop and never got hurt. He taught me alot. 

The best thing he taught me was that don't cut corners, do everything the right way, and the safest way every time. That way when you run on auto pilot you do it the right way. 

It may take a extra min or two but that time is better spent working then in a recovery room


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like a wise man. Welcome to wood talk.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Crazy.

Instructive criticism....

before you post, go to the bottom right and hit PREVIEW.
This gives you the chance to see your writing and structure the way we will see it. Then you can edit.

I had to read your post a couples of times before I understood that you had something really nice to share.:thumbsup:


----------



## crazytiki (Jan 25, 2011)

*Sorry*

Ya I tend to ramble, not use punctuation, and my spelling is horrible but that is why I work with my hands. My wife is the english major. 

Thank you for the instructive criticism 
I will try to clean it up so it is and easier read for everyone. Because if not no one will want to read my post


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

So.....
What's your woodworking specialty/habit/addiction....????:laughing::laughing:


----------



## crazytiki (Jan 25, 2011)

I love to turn bowls. But I don't have a lath any more (was at school) . Going to buy one when have the cash

I inherited a lot of tools from my grandfather so I am just starting my shop

I love Mission style furniture so I build a chair for my living room. 

More or less anything that gets me out working with my hands is fun. That goes all the way to helping out all my friends with every project they have from hanging doors to putting in new kitchen cabinets.

Also Hiking, video games, and my bulldog come in a close second


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

crazytiki said:


> My Grandfather Worked for 40 years in a wood working shop and never got hurt. He taught me alot.
> 
> The best thing he taught me was that don't cut corners, do everything the right way, and the safest way every time. That way when you run on auto pilot you do it the right way.
> 
> It may take a extra min or two but that time is better spent working then in a recovery room


Along with that great advice, if you're about to do a procedure, ask yourself if there's any way you can be hurt. If in your mind a procedure doesn't seem safe, stop and don't do it. There is always time to re-evaluate.












 







.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree,Its kinda like any sport,if ya practice sloppy ya play sloppy.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Along with that great advice, if you're about to do a procedure, ask yourself if there's any way you can be hurt. If in your mind a procedure doesn't seem safe, stop and don't do it. There is always time to re-evaluate..


 

I evaluate how safe I feel with a certain cut by my safety glasses. If they start to fog up, I stop everything and re-evaluate everything. I'm serious.


----------

